# 200 Ausgaben PCGH: Darum sollte man diese Ausgabe nicht verpassen



## PCGH-Redaktion (3. Mai 2017)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *200 Ausgaben PCGH: Darum sollte man diese Ausgabe nicht verpassen* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *200 Ausgaben PCGH: Darum sollte man diese Ausgabe nicht verpassen*


----------



## XD-User (3. Mai 2017)

Die schon neben mir auf dem Schreibtisch liegt 

Direkt nach der Berufsschule los und samt Pizza geshoppt.


----------



## Nenharma (3. Mai 2017)

So ein Mist,

bin erst ende Mai wieder in Reichweite um daran zu kommen.
Echt blöd das es keine Abo´s ins Ausland gibt!


----------



## PCGH_Raff (3. Mai 2017)

Dafür haben wir ja seit einiger Zeit die Digitalversionen.  In diesem Fall muss man sich das Poster dann aber selbst ausdrucken. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (3. Mai 2017)

Nenharma schrieb:


> So ein Mist,
> 
> bin erst ende Mai wieder in Reichweite um daran zu kommen.
> Echt blöd das es keine Abo´s ins Ausland gibt!



Klar gibt es ein Abo ins Ausland. Wir liefern auch nach USA. Oder bist Du nicht auf der Erde?


----------



## Bevier (3. Mai 2017)

Da es dort den 2., abschließenden Teil des Silent-PCs gibt, war nicht ursprünglich geplant, diesen am Ende zu verlosen? Wäre das nicht gerade für die 200. Ausgabe von PCGH eine großartige Idee gewesen? Denn bei solch wichtigen, runden Nummern gab es bisher immer Gewinnspiele (nicht, dass ich jemals etwas gewonnen hätte ^^)...

Sonst: schöne Ausgabe und dank Digitalabos schon komplett durch. Einzig das Poster fehlt aber nur dafür noch einmal zum Kiosk laufen...
Und da ich eh Aufgrund steigender Kritik am Magazin (ständige "Werbung" obwohl ich für Werbeifreiheit zahle, unangebrachte Stimmungsmache gegen AMD in Artikeln) wohl eh vom Abo abkehren werde, lohnt sich der Aufwand nicht.


----------



## Redbull0329 (3. Mai 2017)

Eure Videos werden immer besser 

Wird gekauft


----------



## Killermarkus81 (3. Mai 2017)

Ich hab sie schon


----------



## nonamez78 (3. Mai 2017)

Bei mir war sie dank Abo auch schon in der Post.  Auf weitere 200 Hefte .


----------



## Cuddleman (3. Mai 2017)

Der Pixeloberschubsertester Raff!
Ich mache sehr oft meine Arbeit in 4-5 Stunden, wo andere 8-12 brauchen!
Kommt fast hin.

Steffan sein Neid braucht wohl doch ordentlich Bauchpinselei!

Vorschußlorbeeren gibt's erstmal nicht.
Sobald ich an einen Kiosk komme, um das Heft zu erwerben und es gelesen habe, laß ich mich eventuell zum Lob hinreißen.


----------



## Artic-crusher (3. Mai 2017)

Das war meiner meinung nach einer der besten pcgh ausgaben seit langem (evtl sogar die beste?). Ich persönlich fand, dass eig alle themen dieses mal super interessant waren, also mainboards, grafikkarten und amd prozessoren. Schon unnormal gut fand ich, dass ihr nen test zum onboardsound gemacht habt. Die idee mit dem poster fand ich auch super, leider fand ich die qualität nicht so gut, beim ausbreiten ist es mir leider schon etwas eingerissen. Ich weiß, ich klinge jetzt wie n 10-jähriger der sich ne bravo holt, aber das mit den postern könntet ihr gerne nochmal wiederholen 

Auf jedenfall ein dickes Lob an die gesamte Redaktion 

MfG


----------



## Pikachu0077 (3. Mai 2017)

Glückwunsch, jetzt warte ich auf die 400 te  Ausgabe!
Macht weiter so... auch mit den Videos und vielleicht
gibt es auch mal verstärkt Video`s mit Klatsch und Tratsch, Gerüchte,
Vermutungen, damit es auch in dem Forum weiterhin so
lebhaft zugeht wie bisher!
Ich bin stolz auf eure Arbeit!! Danke weiter so....


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. Mai 2017)

Boah da kommt so ne Superausgabe und grade dann hab ich sie einmal NICHT schon Mittwochs (was sonst die Regel ist). Und ich hab den Rest der Woche noch frei... also alle 2 Stunden an den Briefkasten rennen. Super.


----------



## Nenharma (3. Mai 2017)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Klar gibt es ein Abo ins Ausland. Wir liefern auch nach USA. Oder bist Du nicht auf der Erde?



So ein Mist,

jetzt habe ich mich lächerlich gemacht ... 

Ihr habt somit ab jetzt ein Print-Abo mehr!
Ich hatte das letzte mal im Sommer 2013 geschaut, und damals ging es nicht.
Irgendwie habe ich wohl schon länger nicht mehr nach geschaut


----------



## mannefix (3. Mai 2017)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## joraku (3. Mai 2017)

Nagut... ist gekauft!


----------



## Unrockstar85 (3. Mai 2017)

Happy B-Day PCGH und Thilo, Raff und all die anderen Fritzen..
meine 200te ist auch gekommen, leider meinte der Postbote man müsste sie schön stauchen und knicken. Nun ist sie kaputt.. Muss ich wohl beim Aboservice mal lieb fragen
Für die 250te wünsche ich mir Autogramme vom ganzen Team auf jeder Zeitung  Das seit ihr euren Lesern doch sicher wert ^^


----------



## -Shorty- (3. Mai 2017)

Dein Briefträger würde die 250te nicht unbeschadet überstehen oder?


----------



## Nobbis (4. Mai 2017)

Gibt es irgendwo eine Auflistung, wo die PCGH Print noch angeboten wird. Ich stehe seit etwa 6 Monaten stets vor leeren Regalen. Das ist entweder sehr gut für euch da vergriffen oder meine bisherigen Verkaufstellen legen euch nicht mehr aus.

Glückwunsch übrigens. Ich habe 3x 1m hohe Stapel mit euren Ausgaben (sogar aus den ersten Tagen), muss sie wegen Platzmangel aber bald ins Altpapier geben.


----------



## clange (4. Mai 2017)

Guck mal im Real, die haben riesige Zeitschriftenbestände und die Kundschaft wirkt jetzt alles andere als technikaffin. Zumindest ich kaufe sie dort immer.

War ne schöne Zeit, hab sie vor ca 10 Jahren entdeckt. Anfangs nur bei Anschaffungen und Rechnerupgrades gekauft, bin aber irgendwann zum fast immer treuen Leser mutiert.


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. Mai 2017)

Nobbis schrieb:


> Ich habe 3x 1m hohe Stapel mit euren Ausgaben (sogar aus den ersten Tagen), muss sie wegen Platzmangel aber bald ins Altpapier geben.



Probiers mal im Marktplatz - wäre nicht die erste Sammlung die da verkauft würde. Ist doch zu schade fürs Altpapier, die schönen Jugendfotos von Thilo und Kollegen


----------



## Gast1651007402 (4. Mai 2017)

Ich habe meine Ausgabe (Abo) leider noch nicht erhalten.


----------



## P@tC@sh (4. Mai 2017)

gekauft! 
Das Poster ist sicher ganz schick.Die Graka-Lautstärkeangaben finde ich bei euch die besten.Schade haben es,glaube, diverse  Palit und EVGA nicht mehr reingeschafft.Denke aber die Asus GTX 1080 Nicht CUII macht sich diesmal,komischerweise, von der Lautheit ganz gut.Inzwischen wissen viele dass 33 dB(A) nicht laut sind,aber wie gesagt,mir pers. sind Sone Angaben differenzierter.

Ich wohne ja in der Schweiz........aber seit wann sind 4,50€ 7.90CHF? Denke das lenkt Computec,ist aber allgemein so dass die entspr. Firmen bei Auslandpreisen gern etwas extra rausschlagen.


----------



## knightmare80 (4. Mai 2017)

Gratuliere euch und weiterhin immer schöne Artikel schreiben. Was mach ich ohne euch


----------



## Bevier (4. Mai 2017)

Nobbis schrieb:


> Gibt es irgendwo eine Auflistung, wo die PCGH Print noch angeboten wird. Ich stehe seit etwa 6 Monaten stets vor leeren Regalen. Das ist entweder sehr gut für euch da vergriffen oder meine bisherigen Verkaufstellen legen euch nicht mehr aus.
> 
> Glückwunsch übrigens. Ich habe 3x 1m hohe Stapel mit euren Ausgaben (sogar aus den ersten Tagen), muss sie wegen Platzmangel aber bald ins Altpapier geben.



Wenn du die Zeitschrift regelmäßig kaufen willst, sprich mit dem Zeitschriftenhändler deines Vertrauens. Hier sind natürlich Kioske, Lottoläden und Co. die beste Anlaufstelle. Aber auch einzelne, größere Supermärkte bestellen die für gute Kunden. Allerdings keine Discounter, die sind meist an Axel Springer gebunden und bieten darüber kaum Auswahl. Als ich eine Weile in einem Rewe-Markt ausgeholfen habe (Semesterferien, Gott ist das lange her...) ging das mit der PCGames problemlos...


----------



## orca113 (4. Mai 2017)

Nettes Video.

Da ich mein Abo gekündigt habe wird sie nicht mehr automatisch zu mir kommen. Dennoch werde ich mir die 200ste holen


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. Mai 2017)

P@tC@sh schrieb:


> Ich wohne ja in der Schweiz........aber seit wann sind 4,50€ 7.90CHF? Denke das lenkt Computec,ist aber allgemein so dass die entspr. Firmen bei Auslandpreisen gern etwas extra rausschlagen.


Ich vermute fast, dass Computec/PCGH damit nicht mal was zu tun hat sondern einfach das liefern in ein nicht-EU-Land das in sich auch noch sauteuer ist (etwa die Leiferung/Zustelldienste) die Zusatzkosten verursacht. Sowas dürften die Nachteile des Schweizer Alleingangs sein.


----------



## Threshold (4. Mai 2017)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Klar gibt es ein Abo ins Ausland. Wir liefern auch nach USA. Oder bist Du nicht auf der Erde?



Er hock in der ISS und erklärt seinen Freunden, dass die Erde ihm zu Füssen liegt.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (4. Mai 2017)

Nobbis schrieb:


> Gibt es irgendwo eine Auflistung, wo die PCGH Print noch angeboten wird. Ich stehe seit etwa 6 Monaten stets vor leeren Regalen. Das ist entweder sehr gut für euch da vergriffen oder meine bisherigen Verkaufstellen legen euch nicht mehr aus.
> 
> Glückwunsch übrigens. Ich habe 3x 1m hohe Stapel mit euren Ausgaben (sogar aus den ersten Tagen), muss sie wegen Platzmangel aber bald ins Altpapier geben.



Man kann immer und jederzeit unter MYKIOSK.com - Der schnellste Weg zu meiner Zeitschrift! nachschauen - und jeder Händler bestellt Dir dir PCGH - schon immer.


----------



## Cuddleman (4. Mai 2017)

Sogar recht viele Autobahnraststätten, Autohöfe und Tankstellen haben PCGH-Print im Sortiment!
Ansonsten jeder größere Bahnhof, meist mit mehr als 3 Bahnsteiggleise, findet sich ein Zeitungs-/Buchhändler.

Ich hänge immer noch in der Wallachei fest und komme hier nicht weg!

Bäume, wieder Bäume, noch mehr Bäume, jetzt nur noch Wasser vor den Füßen und Himmel mit Wasser von oben!
Man, wo bin ich?

Das Orakel ist wenig hilfreich, gerade das man für wenige Minuten etwas Mobilfunk mit Edge erwischt.
Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn ich später diese Antwort dreimal hintereinander hier stehen sehe.

Oh mein Gott, ich sehe schemenhaft eine PCGH-Print im Wasser erscheinen!
Das Orakel hat geholfen?

Mist, außer naße Hände habe ich nichts, nur ein verkehrt herum gehaltenes Smartphone!
Nun darf ich mich weiter durch die Wallachei schleppen, um mit den letzten körperlichen Reserven einen Ort mit gehorteten PCGH-Print-Ausgaben zu erreichen!


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (4. Mai 2017)

FuXxMiTdOpPeLX schrieb:


> Ich habe meine Ausgabe (Abo) leider noch nicht erhalten.



Notfalls gerne eine Mail mit mehr Infos an online@pcgameshardware.de, wir leiten das dann weiter zur Prüfung.


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. Mai 2017)

Hab grade den Postboten dabei erwischt wie er versucht hat, die 200. Ausgabe komplett im Briefkasten zu versenken (was bei Zeitschriften mit DVD nunmal sehr schwierig bis nicht funktioniert).
Ich verstehs nicht dass die Kerle es nach Jahrzehnten in denen Zeitschirften mit CD/DVD kommen noch immer nicht gelernt haben dass man optische Datenträger nicht aufrollen kann. Immerhin, ich hab ihn erfolgreich daran gehindert und die DVD funktioniert. 

EDIT: Poster hängt in der Nerd-Ecke... beim G94 den ich damals vernichtet hatte. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DannyL (4. Mai 2017)

Das aktuelle Heft ist auch bei mir schon am Wochenende angekommen.


Einzig das Heft 0 fehlt, gab es bei euch überhaupt eines? Ich habe keines seit dem Heft 1 ausgelassen, auch wenn sie nicht alle mit umziehen konnten.


----------



## Cuddleman (4. Mai 2017)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Hab grade den Postboten dabei erwischt wie er versucht hat, die 200. Ausgabe komplett im Briefkasten zu versenken (was bei Zeitschriften mit DVD nunmal sehr schwierig bis nicht funktioniert).
> Ich verstehs nicht dass die Kerle es nach Jahrzehnten in denen Zeitschirften mit CD/DVD kommen noch immer nicht gelernt haben dass man optische Datenträger nicht aufrollen kann. Immerhin, ich hab ihn erfolgreich daran gehindert und die DVD funktioniert.



Dieses Leid habe ich auch dauernd, weil man bei mir die zweite Öffnung des Postkasten, die extra für solche und größere Postsendungen implementiert ist, einfach ignoriert.
Jeder Zeitungshändler sollte auch selbständig, beim aushändigen einer Zeitschrift mit Datenträger, einen Kassenbeleg mit dazu geben!
Ohne ist eine Reklamation nicht so ohne weiteres möglich, wenn überhaupt, sofern der Datenträger beschädigt ist,  außer der Zeitungshändler, oder Zeitschriftenersteller ist kulant!



DannyL schrieb:


> Das aktuelle Heft ist auch bei mir schon am Wochenende angekommen.
> 
> 
> Einzig das Heft 0 fehlt, gab es bei euch überhaupt eines? Ich habe keines seit dem Heft 1 ausgelassen, auch wenn sie nicht alle mit umziehen konnten.



Soweit ich weiß, fängt es mit Ausgabe 1 des Ursprungsjahr an.
Vor nicht all zu langer Zeit war mal von der ersten Ausgabe ein Bild in Verbindung mit irgend einem Gewinnspiel hier reingestellt worden.
Wenn du es findest, kannst du es ja vergleichen.
Warte mal, da ging es um die allererste PCGH-Besatzung, von denen ja schon einige nicht mehr dabei sind, unter anderem viel da der Name "Gögelein", sofern ich das jetzt richtig geschrieben habe.
Da kann "Thilo" weiterhelfen, denn er ist einer von den Ersten.

Ergänzung:

Die Erstausgabe hieß wohl 06/2000.

Ich habe zwar auch noch einen riesen Stapel Hefte, aber nur noch ab 2006 alle anderen sind recycelt worden! 

PS: Danke, Incredible Alk.


----------



## Gripschi (4. Mai 2017)

Ist das Poster auch im Magazin ohne DVD drin?

So oder so werd ich nachher los trotten. Schmerzen sind kein Grund auf die 200. zu verzichten.


----------



## Unrockstar85 (4. Mai 2017)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Dein Briefträger würde die 250te nicht unbeschadet überstehen oder?



Gamemurks schickt schon in Umverpackung  Nein mein Briefträger übersteht die 250te nicht heil 
@Alk:
Scbhulung für Postboten: Warum DVDs nicht Rollbar sind 

@Gripschi:
Ich habe nur Magazin und ja da ist das Poster auch drin


----------



## PCGH_Raff (4. Mai 2017)

Yep, ein besonderes Geschenk zum Jubiläum – normalerweise liegen solche Gimmicks nur der DVD-Version bei. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Gripschi (4. Mai 2017)

Finde ich Klasse die Aktion. Besonders als Magazin Käufer.  

Hätte mir aber auch die DVD Version geholt ausnahmsweise.

Zu meiner Überraschung war die 200. sogar da im kleinen Zeitungskiosk wo ich sie hole. 

Hab bisher nur überflogen aber die Ausgabe macht einen Sehr Guten Eindruck.


----------



## Vhailor (4. Mai 2017)

Klingt ja soweit alles ganz gut. Wäre toll, wenn sie denn mal in meinem Briefkasten auftauchen würde. Oder muss ich als Abonnent nun zum Kiosk, um die Ausgaben rechtzeitig zu lesen ?


----------



## lalaker (4. Mai 2017)

199 Hefte gelesen, nicht alle waren pünktlich im Briefkasten. Aber es ist wirklich schade, dass die Jubiläumsausgabe auch am Donnerstag noch nicht im Briefkasten war.

Mich würde interessieren, ob es anderen Leuten aus AT auch so geht.


----------



## Nobbis (4. Mai 2017)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Man kann immer und jederzeit unter MYKIOSK.com - Der schnellste Weg zu meiner Zeitschrift! nachschauen - und jeder Händler bestellt Dir dir PCGH - schon immer.



Cool, danke, dann werde ich mal schauen, ob ich dieses Mal eine erwische. Bestellen hin und her, ich bin eher spontan Käufer (Inhalt entscheidet) und all die Jahre bin ich beim beliebigen Blick ins Zeitschriftenregal fündig geworden, nur eben die letzten 6 Monate nicht.  Wenn ich bestelle und dann sehe, huch, Thema Nvidia, Thema Intel, nix AMD, nix CPU-Kühler, nix Eingabegeräte dann will ich sie auch nicht


----------



## peiki1994 (5. Mai 2017)

lalaker schrieb:


> 199 Hefte gelesen, nicht alle waren pünktlich im Briefkasten. Aber es ist wirklich schade, dass die Jubiläumsausgabe auch am Donnerstag noch nicht im Briefkasten war.
> 
> Mich würde interessieren, ob es anderen Leuten aus AT auch so geht.



Meine ist bisher noch nicht da...


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (5. Mai 2017)

Nobbis schrieb:


> Cool, danke, dann werde ich mal schauen, ob ich dieses Mal eine erwische. Bestellen hin und her, ich bin eher spontan Käufer (Inhalt entscheidet) und all die Jahre bin ich beim beliebigen Blick ins Zeitschriftenregal fündig geworden, nur eben die letzten 6 Monate nicht.  Wenn ich bestelle und dann sehe, huch, Thema Nvidia, Thema Intel, nix AMD, nix CPU-Kühler, nix Eingabegeräte dann will ich sie auch nicht



Kann ich verstehen



peiki1994 schrieb:


> Meine ist bisher noch nicht da...



Bitte beschweren - entweder direkt über computec@dpv.de oder über uns an online@pcgameshardware.de, dann leiten wir weiter.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (5. Mai 2017)

DannyL schrieb:


> Einzig das Heft 0 fehlt, gab es bei euch überhaupt eines? Ich habe keines seit dem Heft 1 ausgelassen, auch wenn sie nicht alle mit umziehen konnten.



Ja, es gibt sogar die Ausgabe 0 - unsere Nullnummer. Die hatten wir auch schon mehrfach auf DVD. Ich schaue mal, dass wir die irgendwo live kriegen. 



Cuddleman schrieb:


> Ergänzung:
> 
> Die Erstausgabe hieß wohl 06/2000.



Die offizielle Erstausgabe ist tatsächlich die 11/2000. 



Gripschi schrieb:


> Finde ich Klasse die Aktion. Besonders als Magazin Käufer.
> 
> Hätte mir aber auch die DVD Version geholt ausnahmsweise.
> 
> ...



Guter Kiosk 




Vhailor schrieb:


> Klingt ja soweit alles ganz gut. Wäre toll, wenn sie denn mal in meinem Briefkasten auftauchen würde. Oder muss ich als Abonnent nun zum Kiosk, um die Ausgaben rechtzeitig zu lesen ?



Nein, aber Du sollst Dich gerne beschweren (computec@dpv.de).



lalaker schrieb:


> 199 Hefte gelesen, nicht alle waren pünktlich im Briefkasten. Aber es ist wirklich schade, dass die Jubiläumsausgabe auch am Donnerstag noch nicht im Briefkasten war.
> 
> Mich würde interessieren, ob es anderen Leuten aus AT auch so geht.



Das finde ich natürlich uncool. Hast Du Dich schon beschwert und computec@dpv.de?


----------



## lalaker (5. Mai 2017)

Ich lasse ihnen immer eine (Galgen)Frist bis zum WE. Auch dieses Mal war das Magazin heute, also am Freitag im Briefkasten. 

Schön, das ihr bei Poster auch "Außenseiter" wie den Kyro-Chip u. a. berücksichtigt habt.


----------



## Nobbis (10. Mai 2017)

Juhu, ich halte die 200te Ausgabe in den Händen. Das Bild des Posters hätte ruhig kräftiger sein können. Grau ist zwar gerade angesagt, aber gegen Farbe hätte ich nichts gehabt. Und wenn ich Farbe sage, dann meine ich natürlich Rot  AMD
The AMD Fanboy Song! - YouTube


----------



## pedi (14. Mai 2017)

ich wollte sie nicht verpassen, wegen des laptoptests.
war wohl nix, stattdessen wieder einmal wassergeplantsche.


----------



## Kuhprah (15. Mai 2017)

Ich hab zum Glück noch eine gefunden. Aber langsam wird es mühsam. Da wird immer geheult dass die Verkaufszahlen zurück gehen und dann kann man suchen wie ein blöder und findet dennoch nichts   Wie will man denn was verkaufen wenn der Käufer fast ne Stunde ins Auto hocken muss um mal was zu finden.

Zu den Preisaufschlägen hier inner CH sag ich lieber nichts...


----------



## Wannseesprinter (16. Mai 2017)

Was macht man, wenn das Poster den Versand nicht überlebt hat? Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, es sich z.B. als "Zweitausgabe fürs Klo" nachträglich zu ordern oder muss direkt das ganze Heft bestellt werden?


----------



## taks (16. Mai 2017)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Ich hab zum Glück noch eine gefunden. Aber langsam wird es mühsam. Da wird immer geheult dass die Verkaufszahlen zurück gehen und dann kann man suchen wie ein blöder und findet dennoch nichts   Wie will man denn was verkaufen wenn der Käufer fast ne Stunde ins Auto hocken muss um mal was zu finden.



Zürich HB gibts am Kiosk neben den 43+44 Gleisen 
Aber darum bin ich mittlerweile beim Online-Abo ^^


----------



## kmf (23. Mai 2017)

DannyL schrieb:


> Das aktuelle Heft ist auch bei mir schon am Wochenende angekommen.
> 
> 
> Einzig das Heft 0 fehlt, gab es bei euch überhaupt eines? Ich habe keines seit dem Heft 1 ausgelassen, auch wenn sie nicht alle mit umziehen konnten.


Ja stimmt es gab eine Vorabversion für Präsentationen etc. - auf die war ich jahrelang scharf. Bekommen hab ich sie allerdings nie - Zitiere mal Thilo sinngemäß als ich ihn zu ATi 9700er-Zeiten im 3D-Center drauf angesprochen hab: "Ach, was wollt ihr nur alle mit diesem alten Schinken ... hmm, ich müsste ja noch ein paar Exemplare in den Tiefen meines Schreibtisches rumliegen haben. Werde bei Gelegenheit mal nachforsten ..."
Bei irgendeinem Jubiläum der letzten Jahre war die Erstausgabe dann als PDF mit auf der Scheibe. In der Tat, gegenüber den monatlichen Printausgaben kann diese Nullnummer natürlich aus heutiger Sicht nicht bestehen, aber viele gute Ideen fingen mal sehr klein an.  Und sag mir einer, 200 Ausgaben später, wer hätte damals an diesen Erfolg geglaubt? 

Hab/hatte übrigens auch alle Hefte. 
Heft 1, leicht lädiert von meinem Golden Retriever -  ja, der wollte auch immer gerne die PC Games Hardware mitlesen   - hab ich an einen Mod hier im Forum verschenkt.

Erinnere mich noch gut an die Anfänge davor - ich hab damals alles was aus der Redaktion - Fachbereich Hardware - kam,  geliebt.    Und es waren doch immer nur ein paar Seiten in der PC-Games. Viel zu wenig Lesestoff für einen ganzen Monat...


----------

